# Big Legged Naked City Woman



## elsaspet (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok, maybe not what you thought........
I was playing with "Mike's Frames" and thought I would use this photo as a lab rat.  Boy Mike, I have to hand it to you!!!  I :heart:LOOOOVVVVVEEEE:heart: your Frames!
I'm not very good with computer stuff, but you made it really easy.  Now all I have to do is figure out how to change frame colors.  THANKS! 






http://photobucket.com/albums/v311/elsaspet/


----------



## dalebe (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice shot! great framing, that title sure got my attention


----------



## vonDrehle (Jul 11, 2005)

Well it looks good.  
Though I think in the picture the reflection is taking away from the statue.  I can make that go bye-bye if you would like.  
But even though it makes me focus on that rather the subject, I almost like the skyscrapers now...
/getting confused.


----------



## elsaspet (Jul 11, 2005)

Actually, I kinda like the reflection.  But I think it would be cool if you post your non reflection version too.  Then people can see it with and without.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 11, 2005)

I like this. I think the reflection of the buildings add to the statue.  The frame is cool too. ....and I love the title.      Nice work elsaspet!


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 11, 2005)

what's up with this? i expected to see a real big legged naked city woman. 

i also like the reflection...adds interest.  would have liked to seen a bit more contrast in the statue, but that's just me.  very well done Cindy as always and the framing is neat!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 12, 2005)

Boy you were not kidding, that is one BIG legged woman!  What a cool statue!  Nice job here, I also like the reflection, it gives you the idea of where this statue is placed.  I like the framing too!!!  Good job!  : )


----------

